# Mount Washington Summit



## ckofer (Nov 7, 2007)

I was just checking out http://www.mountwashington.org/weather/summit.php . They got almost 11" in the last 24 hours. No, I don't need an explanation that they have their own weather patterns, but this is snow close to where we ski....

Take a look at the 24-hour statistics (11/7/2007)

Maximum Temperature: 30°F
  Minimum Temperature: 15°F
  Peak Wind Gust: S at 84 mph
Average Wind Speed: 40.8 mph  <<<< Brrrrr

  Liquid Precipitation: 1.06"
  Snowfall: 10.7"

-----

edit: okay - after posting this I realized that it should be in the weather thread...


----------



## MichaelJ (Nov 7, 2007)

Moved for ya...

Indeed, Mt Washington's weather is always extreme in the winter; it really does live up to its reputation.

The question is ... how are things across the street at Wildcat???


----------



## andyzee (Nov 7, 2007)

Oh WOW, I didn't know there was a weather thread! :dunce:


----------



## bvibert (Nov 7, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Oh WOW, I didn't know there was a weather thread! :dunce:



Way to pay attention... :roll:


----------

